# Favorite road signs



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ and PL

this one still my favorite









And this one... I'm always stuck in jammed traffic, then this sign, then all better!


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

From Here


----------



## bjrndlw (Mar 26, 2010)

Being from a well-developed European country, this one cracked me up when I entered a random Hungarian motorway. My Hungarian co-traveller wasn't amused.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

sponge_bob said:


> From Here


This seems an old irish sign 

From Brazil:


----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

-Valentino- said:


> Does EXIT SPEED LIMIT exist anywhere in Europe? Can't find any unlike here in North America.


In the UK they are used rarely when there are unexpected tight curves. When they are used they are normally advisory limits. So instead of the usual convention of posting a number in a red bordered circular sign it is placed on a white black bordered rectangular sign usually with m.p.h to make it obvious that it is an advisory speed limit sign and not just some random number in a rectangle. Often they are associated with a warning sign for a bend giving a reason why there is a lower advisory speed limit.

At spaghetti junction in Birmingham https://goo.gl/maps/RXAuo there are a lot of tight curves on the maze of slip roads on this junction so advisory limits are posted, some as low as 20 mph. The legal limit is still technically the national speed limit - 70 mph. The role of the advisory is to stop heavy good vehicles toppling over. In a car its quite possible to do double the maximum and not get prosecuted for it.


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

*I like this one, in Monterrey (Mexico)*


in recent years they have posted these signs:











because of this:































this is the zone of the city of Monterrey:


----------



## Livada (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have a real favorite sign, but I prefer those "odl style".
The actual sign system in Europe is pretty good, but the sign in "old style" are more pretty, esthetically speacking...
My favorite style is for the Italian highway code of 50s-80s.

Nice are also the Austrian sign, the German and, in small part, the swiss...


----------



## -Valentino- (Feb 13, 2015)

Maryland


----------



## bigic (Aug 29, 2014)

Where is that sheep sign located? Croatia?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

A new sign was introduced near Mértola, Portugal to warn drivers of the presence of Iberian lynx. It's different from what i am used to :cheers:


----------



## -Valentino- (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## grykaerugoves (Jun 25, 2013)

bigic said:


> Where is that sheep sign located? Croatia?


Wales :troll:


----------

